# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Zulu Nyala in South Africa

## HolRockers

A friend recently "won" a safari for two to Nyala at a local charity auction. It appears that the majority of the visitors to this resort are all folks who "won" their tickets at an auction. Have read lots of mixed reviews on TA going back several years.

Has anyone been to Zulu Nyala recently or know anything about the place.

Thanks.

----------

